# Midgee Petite



## maplegum (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are some recent photos of my friends foal (still believe she is a dwarf). Her name is Midgee Petite...Midgee for short.

What a little love bug.






She loves a bum scratch..

























I have the privilege of baby sitting her for 4 days at my house next month, along with her Mum. She's going to be loved on so much while she is here.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 20, 2008)

She sure is a spitfire! And what a little doll.


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2008)

She is SO cute!



Please give her an itch for me!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 21, 2008)

What a little cutie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 21, 2008)

How sweet





ya just want to give her a big hug


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 21, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 21, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable!!!!! Just want to give her a hug.



Be sure to share lots of pictures when you babysit her.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 21, 2008)

What a sweet Babydoll!!











You are lucky to get to see and love on her..


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 21, 2008)

What a CUTIE!! I don't think being a dwarf is going to slow her down one bit!


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2008)

She is just so cute!!! And she looks like she is quite a hambone, too


----------



## Teresa (Dec 21, 2008)

Reo, do you want to give her an itch or a scratch???????/ I'm sorry I just couldn't resist.......so glad someone else uses that expression besides me.


----------



## shelly (Dec 21, 2008)

AAAWWWWW



:wub



She is soooo cute!!!!!



She will win anyones heart the first time they lay eyes on her


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 21, 2008)

Awwwdorable!


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 23, 2008)

* What a little sweety!! Shes obviously well loved! *


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

She is absolutely precious, it is too bad if we have to have occasional dwarfs that they can't all turn out that cute and healthy!


----------

